# trout in the belle river-memphis?



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

ya, i was just wondering if there are any trout in the belle river, and if yes, what section? no specific holes, just around what city. also are there any trout rivers within the port huron-mt. clemens range? thanks.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Get a few steelies in there and they used to stock it with browns in the spring time but they get caught out of there pretty quick.To warm for year around survival.Few steelies in the mill creek north of Port huron off 136 and Jeddo rd near beards hills area but hardly worth fishing anymore.Trout stocking of the watershed in st clair county were cut about 3 -4 years ago,ever since its been on the down hill swing.These streams are not suitable for natural reproduction either.Seems like st clair county gets the short end of the stick on fish plantings so that the Huron and Clinton get more fish.Not enough public access is the excuse they used for cutting back on the fish plantings.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Not enough public access is the excuse they used for cutting back on the fish plantings.


Makes perfect sense to me, not an "excuse". Plant them where they can be fished for by the most people.


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Makes perfect sense to me, not an "excuse". Plant them where they can be fished for by the most people.


 ya, but they shouldnt forget about us completly!!

so, trout in the belle river is only possible in the spring? and any other rivers around here i can fish from shore to provide results.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

There is more access than I think some are led to beleive. Steelhead numbers are about the same now in the tribs in your area. Catching them seems to be few and far between. But if you don't mind pike, bass, and carp the action be good. 

Spring & fall. You will get some winter hold overs. So if conditions are right you can fish anytime. Just don't expect to find anything in the summer. The spring run is where it's at and fall for the Salmon there. Those tribs get a decent number of salmon.

I think some of the decision maybe based on the fact that they have long considered dredgin the Mill and turning it into a ditch. It seems like the issue comes up every election year for the drain commisioner. I know it certainly can't help the situation. 

A good start took explore is the the parks that have public access. They all hold steelhead at one time or another.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Buglenosed trout will be plentiful there soon.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The river should have some good run off going in it now.If its not to high and muddy pike should be coming there soon also.


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

oh, it is flooded like nobodies buisiness.... cept mine.... lol but really, i heard the bigger fish move out when it freezes over, so it would be right if all the fish are coming back.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

If i wanted to find a trout in bell river tribs I would do some exploring of its headwaters search every tiny little rivilet thats feeds into it.


----------

